# $17K vs $35K car; Mazda3 vs 320i - a clear winner



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

I mean... anybody drove both in base version?

Mazda3 doesn't concede much.... a great-driving compact car, like the 320i. 

But given the huge price range, the Mazda3 emerges as a clear winner.

What does the BF think? :rofl:

Somehow kidding but the little Mazda did impress me (owned 6 Mazda and 2 BMW).


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, Mazda and Honda are sort of the BMW's of Japan... drivers' cars. The Miata (MX-5) and S2000 are probably the best examples of this.

Once, I was driving my $58k M3 up the Blue Ridge Parkway when it suddenly dawned on my that I had almost as much fun driving my $15k Sentra SE-R up the Parkway ten years earlier.


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

Autoputzer said:


> Yeah, Mazda and Honda are sort of the BMW's of Japan... drivers' cars. The Miata (MX-5) and S2000 are probably the best examples of this.
> 
> Once, I was driving my $58k M3 up the Blue Ridge Parkway when it suddenly dawned on my that I had almost as much fun driving my $15k Sentra SE-R up the Parkway ten years earlier.


My old 2000 Miata was MORE fun (less comfortable) than the 330, but I wouldn't trade back. The Miata was a short term solution to a totaled vehicle that I was going to fix so I figured that I'd get something reasonably economical and fun to drive. Not much of a travel car, though...


----------



## iedei (Jul 5, 2016)

Agreed have driven both and the Mazda is a FAR better driving experience.....even if they were the same price!

the F3X 3-series is a miserable exercise in numb, gutless, remote driving characteristics. The F-series BMWs al seem to share this unanimous lack of enthusiasm. It's unfortunate, yet a clear window into the preferences of future BMW models which appeal to people who really don't care about driving dynamics or 'feel'

the Mazda 3 is a great car for the money....especially in utility-driven hatchback form.


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been away for a while and was looking around the forum and found this interesting. A few years ago I needed a car for long daily commutes at odd times in a place that gets a lot of rain and snow. I also wanted it to be practical, fun and come with a manual. I test drove a couple BMWs as well as an Audi A4, Infiniti G37 (found a sedan with a manual), modified Subaru Legacy GT, Acura TSX and a several more in that price range. Then I also decided to try out a VW Golf, Mazda 3 and Mazda 6, even though some people thought that was silly compared to the others and given my stage in life. But it turned out I really liked the Mazda 3. And it was inexpensive enough that if I had an issue and wanted out of it, it wouldn't have been a problem. But nearly 70K miles later I still have it.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

We needed a small car to keep in SoCal; we looked at a 328 but the Mini and Mazda dealers were across the street. On a whim we went over and looked at Mazda3 - and was pleasantly surprised!

Yesterday we bought a '16 s GT manual trans hatch in soul red - and love it! It's not a BMW, but for $24K it's a hell of a lot of car. Great steering and gearbox/clutch as well as an interior that puts the 3 series to shame. A little "plasticky", but certainly not as tacky as its Japanese cousins.

The paint is flawless; I'd forgotten how good Mazda paint is :thumbup:


----------



## 328iblack (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a Mazda 3 and came over to the Bmw camp. We also own a cx9 now and the car has been great. All of that being said, you have to be joking to compare and Bmw to a Mazda . I have a 1996 Bmw 528i that drives better than my Mazda 3 did and it is old old old. Also, the Mazda was rated at 40mpg, I never got close to that mileage on the interstate, it would average about 34mpg. At 63mph you could get close to 40 mpg , just close. Mazda has a price premium on their cars compared to other Japanese models. I do not think it's worth it. Next time try looking at cpo bmw's, they are a much better buy and you can find one below 24k. My cx9 was made in Hiroshima though, I guess that's payback!!!!


----------



## Maranatha (Jul 12, 2016)

I still have a bad taste in my mouth from the older Mazda3's when they were ugly and slow. It's going to take more time for me to even start considering a Mazda


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

iedei said:


> Agreed have driven both and the Mazda is a FAR better driving experience.....even if they were the same price!
> 
> the F3X 3-series is a miserable exercise in numb, gutless, remote driving characteristics. The F-series BMWs al seem to share this unanimous lack of enthusiasm. It's unfortunate, yet a clear window into the preferences of future BMW models which appeal to people who really don't care about driving dynamics or 'feel'
> 
> the Mazda 3 is a* great car for the money*....especially in utility-driven hatchback form.


You can say this about a lot of cars vis a vie BMW


----------

